# Medical Insurance



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been in Dubai for six weeks now, and my company have just got round to explaining my medical insurance package to me. For me as an employee fine, although its pay and claim - not ideal! But for my dependants, absolutely dreadful! No cover for anything bar inpatient treatment at hospital! I'm horrified! I had asked repeatedly before joining about medical cover as my husband had a pre-existing condition, and was told I would be able discuss it once I joined. I never for a moment suspected they wouldn't provide the same cover to my family as to me! 
I now need to find alternative insurance that covers prescriptions, and ideally gives some cover for pre-existing cover. 
Can anyone recommend a decent company/policy which wont break the bank??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

contact Elphaba who is a moderator on the forum and who can probably help you out. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/7975-medical-insurance.html

Or search the forum (no idea of it first hand)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/go...s/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/&ref=


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

suzimack said:


> I've been in Dubai for six weeks now, and my company have just got round to explaining my medical insurance package to me. For me as an employee fine, although its pay and claim - not ideal! But for my dependants, absolutely dreadful! No cover for anything bar inpatient treatment at hospital! I'm horrified! I had asked repeatedly before joining about medical cover as my husband had a pre-existing condition, and was told I would be able discuss it once I joined. I never for a moment suspected they wouldn't provide the same cover to my family as to me!
> I now need to find alternative insurance that covers prescriptions, and ideally gives some cover for pre-existing cover.
> Can anyone recommend a decent company/policy which wont break the bank??



Obtaining cover for a pre-existing condition for a private plan is next to impossible. It can be done but depends on the condition and will have a higher premium. Few plans cover prescriptions in the ME. 

Feel free to contact me to discuss this privately.

Simply put, good cover is expensive (the insurance companies are businesses after all) and this is anothe rissue that people should get clarified in writing before signing a contract.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Elphaba, I have an offer of total 23100 AED per month where 950 AED is for medical allowance. The employer told me that they do not give a medical cover but pay it to the employees directly. Yearly amount in terms of medical would be around 1100 AED. So is it sufficient for me and my wife? we are expecting a baby as well beginning next year.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Player said:


> Elphaba, I have an offer of total 23100 AED per month where 950 AED is for medical allowance. The employer told me that they do not give a medical cover but pay it to the employees directly. Yearly amount in terms of medical would be around 1100 AED. So is it sufficient for me and my wife? we are expecting a baby as well beginning next year.



AED 950 is nowhere near enough for decent medical cover for two adults and one child. You will also end up having to pay maternity costs yourself and that isn't cheap, even if you go to a government hospital. 

You may be able to get some basic local cover, but it won't be much.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just as perspective, every time we go to a (private) clinic the fee for a consultation is not less than 450 Dhs + medicines + etc etc.
950 p.m = c. 11000 per annum (I hope that the 1100 you mentioned was a typo). 
Not ideal, but will help. The maternity costs will be somewhat high but you can get a "package" from some hospitals (e.g. Zulekha). Again, you might need to cover some things from your own pocket. Also, with a baby the number of trips to the clinic tend to be more frequent. 
Try to see if they can link this component to the number of people in the family.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input.

So how much would a decent medical will cost me per person? Can you name some medical insurers?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Player said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> So how much would a decent medical will cost me per person? Can you name some medical insurers?


That depends on area of cover, level of cover and ages. Best to deal with an experienced broker who can access all plans in the market and understands what each plan really offers.

Be wary of individuals who praise their own plan. They only have very limited experience and what a company plan offers you is not the same as you can access as an individual.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> That depends on area of cover, level of cover and ages. Best to deal with an experienced broker who can access all plans in the market and understands what each plan really offers.
> 
> Be wary of individuals who praise their own plan. They only have very limited experience and what a company plan offers you is not the same as you can access as an individual.


Sorry for constantly bugging you....How can I reach a broker? Do you have links to that?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Player said:


> Sorry for constantly bugging you....How can I reach a broker? Do you have links to that?


See the link in my signature...


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> See the link in my signature...


Thanks, it seemed to be blocked at my office. I will check it at home. Appreciate your support


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Player said:


> Thanks, it seemed to be blocked at my office. I will check it at home. Appreciate your support


Shouldn't be. :confused2: Address is Financialuae's Blog | Financial advice for real people by real people


----------

